# Oil Stocks



## mime (23 November 2004)

CAn someone please give me a list of all oil stocks on the asx.


----------



## RichKid (23 November 2004)

If you go to the ASX site and type in 'oil' under description/keyword in the company info page you'll get most of the oil stocks. I'm sure there's a list somewher on that site too- try the GICS industry sectors via Standard and Poor- not sure if they have one for just oil.


----------



## makeorbreak (25 October 2006)

Hey richkid

I too am looking for that oil companies list but the ASX website has changed since the last post on this thread.

Do you or anyone know where/how to find it?


----------



## makeorbreak (25 October 2006)

ooops! I finally found it. 
Never mind last post


----------



## michael_selway (25 October 2006)

makeorbreak said:
			
		

> ooops! I finally found it.
> Never mind last post




whats the link

thx

MS


----------



## makeorbreak (25 October 2006)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/CompanyInfoSearch.jsp

Use "Principal Activity" for general search


----------



## Ken (27 October 2006)

Cooper energy had a positive write up in BRW went from 49 cents to 54 cents the week the magazine came out. now around 51 cents, they value them at 59 cents and compare it to a beach petroleem...

worth researching possibly.

ODY also have risen a fair bit since their float.

AED have released there annual report.


ELK petroleum were 90 cents earlier this year now 25 cents... 

they are a few i know of...


----------



## nizar (27 October 2006)

AWE is my pick from the oilers. Solid earnings growth to come.
Oh yeh. nexus as well.


----------



## champ2003 (27 October 2006)

I recon BPT is also one of the best oil stocks with profit increasing over 5 times last years and a current EPS of 5.3 which makes the current share price look cheap.


----------



## michael_selway (27 October 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> AWE is my pick from the oilers. Solid earnings growth to come.
> Oh yeh. nexus as well.




AZA should have takenover NXS, how did they miss out!

thx

MS


----------



## champ2003 (27 October 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> I recon BPT is also one of the best oil stocks with profit increasing over 5 times last years and a current EPS of 5.3 which makes the current share price look cheap.




I correct myself in saying that BPT actually has a *PE* of 5.3 which is why it looks so cheap


----------



## Fab (28 October 2006)

i have to say that i am also impressed by bpt


----------



## noirua (31 October 2006)

Crude oil does look as if it will tumble below US$55 per barrel shortly as US warm weather continues to be forecast:  http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aLhRCmi9W4c8&refer=news

Is it time to dump oil stocks at the double?


----------



## champ2003 (31 October 2006)

The answer to that question would be a big NO!

That report only talks about mild weather relating to a mere 6 day period. Hardly anything to say dump oil stocks over. It also discusses how the colder period is simply being delayed a little and should kick in at full force in December when the demand for heating oil peaks.

The oil price will stay range bound between 55-63 until the cold weather sets in and to be honest it would be perfectly good for the price of oil to stay at those levels until at least the end of Feb/March as that is a great price for global growth/low inflation/stable interst rates and therefore a stable stock market. This price doesn't include and major attacks/wars/sanctions on Iran etc which would absolutely shoot the price upwards so you have to factor all of this into the equation also. 

Oil will remain to be a rocky road but in my opinion and many others globally no it's not going to plummet any time soon.


----------



## champ2003 (31 October 2006)

P.S please make sure you pick your stocks carefully and do your research as oil is a very complex issue.


----------



## champ2003 (31 October 2006)

Here's a great link for all of you serious Oil researchers.

www.oil.com


----------



## champ2003 (4 November 2006)

http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Sto...id=39024.4043664583-884062598&dist=RNPullDown


----------



## billhill (4 November 2006)

Good article champ2003. I tend to agree with alot it said especially that the price of oil will continue to increase in the long term. With the stability that has entered the oil market in the last month or so i think it could be an ideal time to invest in stocks that would benefit from higher oil prices before they ramp up again.


----------



## champ2003 (4 November 2006)

Yeah time will tell billhill but it does look promising.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (7 November 2006)

Hi folks,

It will be shorter odds, than Pop Rock
in the Melbourne Cup, today ..... 

..... a cold snap in NYC is all that it will take to lift
heating oil prices and gas prices, again.

Figuring, that the last negative news for oil will be 
around 24-29112006, then we can look for a rally
into the end of December 2006.

First half of January 2007 may see oil flat-to-down,
then rally from around 18012007-to-09022007 ...???

More later ..... 

happy trading

  yogi

P.S. ..... we will be alert for a BIG rally in oil, 
around 29102007.



=====


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 July 2008)

Meaningful percentage of interest in exploration and production!!

Small interests in oil/gas e/p are a market turn off.The market likes to see meaningful interests, sizable reserves and sizable rates of barrels flowing per day.5 to 20 % seems to be the percentage that gets the `hmmff`, so what.Even the companies that have many a finger in pies (but small %interests)don`t cut it in the market.
The 20 well drill program sounds great but with only a 5 to 20 % interest the  companies just don`t attract interest.


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2008)

These 2 charts look fairly similar.

Must be in line with POO and/or the general market perhaps. Must check.

Both bouncing off long term support.

Will that hold...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2022)

Thanks @Sean K, and excuse the delay in replying,  and @Student of Gann whose Gann analysis from another thread I link below.





__





						Crude Oil update
					

There are two scenarios that could prevail so I have presented two price Curves to cover both outcomes - If we continue to drop into the 28th June we could potentially be Low -/+1 on this date so that is the first scenario that could prevail and as the 28th is only a few days away it would be...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




While the price of oil may decline it will on fundamentals stay above its recent averages for a number of years. I go only on my experiences in the 70's.

I am cognisant also that the Saudis have been extremely couth and well mannered for a change in their manipulations of the market. The loss of a kingdom to some religious nutter or a Prince's life falling off his bicycle could change the ME Oil Production in an instant.

So volatility abounds and those new to ASF may be wondering whether now is the time to dabble in our large oil companies in production on the ASX and also the smaller grubs on the ASX hauling equipment about the country with employees more interested in being on their jet skis with Covid than going to work.

So I would be interested in keeping this thread to *OIL STOCKS ON THE ASX *rather than the price of oil, remembering of course that individual stocks with their own threads will merit entries peculiar to that stock.

gg


----------

